# Need advice on losing weight long term and healthy



## wolfgirl (Aug 27, 2011)

i've been doin muay thai for just over a year now and havn't lost any weight from training. i'm a 5'5" and walk around at 160lbs. i cut pretty much all junk food out of my diet including pop and work out 5-6 days a week. What else do i need to do to lose some weight? all advice is appreciated


----------



## seasoned (Aug 27, 2011)

Body weight is based on calories in versus energy output, (calories burned). Sometimes we can "eat good", but just eat to much without knowing it. Take it slow and cut some calories per week while continuing to train. Let your energy level be a guide, and when the weight starts to come off level off a bit and evaluate.


----------



## Ianchaiya (Aug 28, 2011)

i concur with the above comment, try counting calories (but dont become obsessed which is actually surprisingly easy) and keeping a food diary. do you do a lot of cardio? if not, run, swim, cycle, row, anything like that, get your heart going and get sweating. sweat as much as you can, wear an extra layer, turn off the air con if you train in a room that has air con. remember to drink mineral water to make up for all that sweating.


----------



## wolfgirl (Aug 28, 2011)

how to i count colories on things that i don't have the packaging for? I'm currently at college and living in a dorm and eating in a cafeteria were none of the food is prepacked stuff with labels about calories and servings


----------



## Ianchaiya (Aug 29, 2011)

best thing to do, it's possible, is cook for yourself. if you cant, get an idea of much calories certain food like a chicken sandwich would have and guestimate.  but i agree, counting calaries is rather difficult! maybe just limit what you eat to things you know arent too bad for you. limit the portions too.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes, the above statement is accurate. When you can't count calories limit portions. Going on line and checking out calorie content of foods will give you a guide.


----------



## wolfgirl (Aug 31, 2011)

ok so i took your advice and started cutting back on portions. but my energy is still way off the chart but i'm starting to get more sore and taking longer to recover from each practice. Does that mean i'm cutting back to much?


----------



## seasoned (Aug 31, 2011)

wolfgirl said:


> ok so i took your advice and started cutting back on portions. but my energy is still way off the chart but i'm starting to get more sore and taking longer to recover from each practice. Does that mean i'm cutting back to much?


Try to be more concerned with good quality protein, lean cuts of meat, fish, or chicken, with a few hard boiled eggs. If you can tolerate milk, invest in a protein power to mix into it. Stick with good quality carbs as in vegetables and brown rice. Try to stay away from all gravies and processed meats, and drink plenty of water. I am not sure what your eating habits are but 6 small quality meals a day is better then 2 or 3 big ones. You are what you eat, so by cleaning it up and follow a few guide lines you should be better off within 3-4 months.


----------



## Guvnor (Sep 1, 2011)

This is the question one of the questions of our time.  We all struggle with this.  My wife is a medic, and based on her advice and my own experience, I would suggest:

- cut down on processed carbohydrates - eat whole wheat and whole grains instead although not too much.
- focus on a balance between aerobic and anaerobic exercise
- cutting down on processed meats and meat generally can help
- lots of vegetables, nuts and seeds, no sugar.
- cut out any food with more than 4 or 5 ingredients.  If you can't spell or pronounce the ingredient, don't eat it.


----------

